# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  INTRASTAT: nota credito su fattura stesso periodo

## iltributarista

Mi risulta che non si sia sia tenuti a presentare l'INTRA 1-ter per rettificare un importo fatturato sullo stesso perido in cui viene emessa la nota di credito: ritengo che si debba solo "diminuire" l'importo fatturato del valore indicato in nota di credito.
Tuttavia il software mi compila l'INTRA 1 ter non rettificando il valore originario.
Possibile? Per precisazione: il mio cliente è tenuto all'invio mensile dei modelli sopra citati.
Aggiungo: posto che il valore vada rettificato direttamente senza indicare la rettifica ... mi chiedo: quali dati inserire con riferimento alla massa netta ed alla unità supplemntare (che verrebero ridotte in seguito al reso di merci da cui la N.C.)?
Grazie a chi vorra rispondermi!

----------


## forstmeier

> Mi risulta che non si sia sia tenuti a presentare l'INTRA 1-ter per rettificare un importo fatturato sullo stesso perido in cui viene emessa la nota di credito: ritengo che si debba solo "diminuire" l'importo fatturato del valore indicato in nota di credito.
> Tuttavia il software mi compila l'INTRA 1 ter non rettificando il valore originario.
> Possibile? Per precisazione: il mio cliente è tenuto all'invio mensile dei modelli sopra citati.
> Aggiungo: posto che il valore vada rettificato direttamente senza indicare la rettifica ... mi chiedo: quali dati inserire con riferimento alla massa netta ed alla unità supplemntare (che verrebero ridotte in seguito al reso di merci da cui la N.C.)?
> Grazie a chi vorra rispondermi!

  1) Nota di Credito che diminuisce il valore fiscale di una fattura dello stesso periodo attuale da dichiarare, diminuisce semplicemente l'ammontare fiscale da dichiarare. (se il Credito annulla la fatt. allora niente dichiarazione)
Infatti non essendoci una precedente la rettifica non è possibile.
Se la fattura è dichiarata p.e. x il mese di 09 e non ancora trasmessa, riprendere la registrazione e diminuire il valore. 
Se la dichiarazione è già trasmessa fare la rettifica in seguito. 
2) Massa netta e Unità Suppl.
Se conoscessi i dati della fattura e della quantità resa potrei fare le sottrazioni. 
3) Se trattasi di una vera rettifica a posteriori può solo rettificare i valori previsti dalla Sezione 2.
Quando trattasi di variazioni di una certa importanza e non incluse nella Sez2 esiste la possibilità di rettificare il dato statistico x iscritto. (comunicazione alla dogana di competenza)  
Nota:
Considerando l'insieme non ho capito la frase:
"""Tuttavia il software mi compila l'INTRA 1 ter non rettificando il valore originario."" 
a) quando registra una rettifica, non può vedere il valore originale precedente.
Solo il programma può e dovrebbe cambiare il totale fiscale 'annuo' x quel preciso soggetto.
b) se invece il suo programma accetta una rettifica sul mese o periodo in corso e non ancora trasmesso allora consiglio di prendere contatto con chi ha fornito quel programma. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## iltributarista

> 1) Nota di Credito che diminuisce il valore fiscale di una fattura dello stesso periodo attuale da dichiarare, diminuisce semplicemente l'ammontare fiscale da dichiarare. (se il Credito annulla la fatt. allora niente dichiarazione)
> Infatti non essendoci una precedente la rettifica non è possibile.
> Se la fattura è dichiarata p.e. x il mese di 09 e non ancora trasmessa, riprendere la registrazione e diminuire il valore. 
> Se la dichiarazione è già trasmessa fare la rettifica in seguito. 
> 2) Massa netta e Unità Suppl.
> Se conoscessi i dati della fattura e della quantità resa potrei fare le sottrazioni. 
> 3) Se trattasi di una vera rettifica a posteriori può solo rettificare i valori previsti dalla Sezione 2.
> Quando trattasi di variazioni di una certa importanza e non incluse nella Sez2 esiste la possibilità di rettificare il dato statistico x iscritto. (comunicazione alla dogana di competenza)  
> Nota:
> ...

  Ciao Forst,
 nel lavoro mi pongo sempre l'adagio cartesiano da me riformulato "dubito ergo cogito ergo sum" ed il dubbio amletico che il software fosse piu aggiornato di me era forte (ed anche possibile, perchè no, vista la mole di aggiornamenti che ogni giorno il nostro "fantastico" legislatore ci somministra: tuttavia, posto che ho segnalato il problema al produttore di software ... perchè il problema è loro non mio, ho risolto il problema esattamente nella modalità in cui tu hai proposto la soluzione ... cioè esattamente interpretando alla lettera il disposto normativo e di prassi!
Ti ringrazio molto per le tue sempre generose ed esaustive risposte.

----------


## uscitedallagenzia

Ragazzi ho un dubbio spero che mi possiate consigliare. Dovrei rettificare un modello intra mensile cessioni settembre 2015,già inviato, per il mancato inserimento di una nota di credito dello stesso periodo (sempre settembre 2015). Ora ovviamente non posso inserire direttamente l'importo al netto come si dovrebbe fare perché il modello già risulta inviato. Non posso compilare l'intra 1 ter perché quest'ultimo è dedicato alle rettifiche riferite a periodi precedenti. Se creo un nuovo modello di settembre solo con la nota di credito mi va in blocco per saldo negativo. Come consigliate di procedere in questa situazione? Grazie in anticipo a tutti quelli che interverranno a questa discussione. Saluti

----------


## forstmeier

> Ragazzi ho un dubbio spero che mi possiate consigliare. Dovrei rettificare un modello intra mensile cessioni settembre 2015,già inviato, per il mancato inserimento di una nota di credito dello stesso periodo (sempre settembre 2015). Ora ovviamente non posso inserire direttamente l'importo al netto come si dovrebbe fare perché il modello già risulta inviato. Non posso compilare l'intra 1 ter perché quest'ultimo è dedicato alle rettifiche riferite a periodi precedenti. Se creo un nuovo modello di settembre solo con la nota di credito mi va in blocco per saldo negativo. Come consigliate di procedere in questa situazione? Grazie in anticipo a tutti quelli che interverranno a questa discussione. Saluti

  Mi pare che la risposta è già data con il precedente intervento nel 2010.   

> Se la dichiarazione è già trasmessa fare *la rettifica* in seguito.

  La rettifica può essere trasmessa in ogni momento; non conosce periodicità. Solo il Frontespizio può evidenziare un importo negativo (Rettifica). La rettifica usa un campo ( +/- ) mentre per i servizi la rettifica richiede, oltre ai dati della precedente dichiarazione, l'inserimento dell'importo totale rettificato o semplicemente "quello giusto". Il sistema riconosce la sostituzione. 
saluti,
.

----------


## uscitedallagenzia

Perciò bisogna, ad esempio, compilare il modello intra 1 ter  di ottobre 2015 (anche se la nota di credito è di settembre)  e rettificare settembre 2015 (mese di riferimento 9/2015). Non ho capito bene se bisogna compilare la sezione delle rettifiche delle cessioni ( il modello ter) o quello delle cessioni di beni con segno negativo. Forse è il nostro programma ma inserendo un importo negativo mi va in errore. Mi potresti fare l esempio pratico con il mio caso? Grazie in anticipo

----------


## forstmeier

> Perciò bisogna, ad esempio, compilare il modello intra 1 ter  di ottobre 2015 (anche se la nota di credito è di settembre)  e rettificare settembre 2015 (mese di riferimento 9/2015). Non ho capito bene se bisogna compilare la sezione delle rettifiche delle cessioni ( il modello ter) o quello delle cessioni di beni con segno negativo. Forse è il nostro programma ma inserendo un importo negativo mi va in errore. Mi potresti fare l esempio pratico con il mio caso? Grazie in anticipo

   

> Non ho capito bene se bisogna compilare la sezione delle rettifiche delle cessioni ( il modello ter) o quello delle cessioni di beni con segno negativo.

  Non ho capito quale sarebbe la differenza. 
Questo è il modello Cessioni Rettifiche: 
Il campo [Segno] http://www.intrasystem.it/forum2/intra1ter.pdf 
Consiglio di entrare nel sito dell'Agenzia delle Dogane e consultare la spiegazione che descrive la compilazione dei vari moduli. 
saluti,
.

----------


## uscitedallagenzia

Percio dici di inserire ottobre 2015 nell intestazione (anche se la nota di credito è di settembre) come periodo e sotto in periodo di riferimento inserire settembre 2015? Faresti pagare i 64 ero di ravvedimento visto che il modello è di ottobre ma riferito ad una nota di credito di settembre?

----------


## forstmeier

> Percio dici di inserire ottobre 2015 nell intestazione (anche se la nota di credito è di settembre) come periodo e sotto in periodo di riferimento inserire settembre 2015? Faresti pagare i 64 ero di ravvedimento visto che il modello è di ottobre ma riferito ad una nota di credito di settembre?

  Consiglio di entrare nel sito dell'Agenzia delle Dogane e consultare la spiegazione che descrive la compilazione dei vari moduli. 
La definizione " Rettifica " può riferirsi solamente a un evento "a posteriore" ed è previsto.   

> La rettifica può essere trasmessa in ogni momento; non conosce periodicità.

  saluti,
.

----------

